# Fursonas



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

I was just wondering on something, there are a lot of wolves, foxes, dragons, large felines, you know fur types you see a lot of. This got me wondering, what is the psychology behind this? Is there some sort of reason/reasoning behind the large number of fursonas of the same animal types?


Oh, and I so want to see an anthro stingray fursona, that would be cool and funny XD


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 16, 2007)

[size=medium]Well, I believe it has to do with the fact that, most people choose the noble animals because they are, well, in the crudest sense, 'the best looking for the majority' or other reasons... I'm just basing that off of what some people I know feel. o.-.o

I choose dragon for, I call it my OOC self, for both spiritual reasons, and the fact that... well, I have an RP or IC fursona for those super rare times I RP, but, for the common person with a lack of attention span... Which is easier to really explain to someone? "Hey, I'm a dragon" or "Hey, I'm a bane hound, which is.. *goes into description, even a short one being hard to grasp for most people*".. but that's my reasoning. o.-.o[/size]


----------



## Janglur (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm a thylacine.



Think.


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 16, 2007)

Well mine is a Fox/Raccoon Hybrid because I guess I like foxes and raccoons ^_^ not sure exactly why but ... theres my "reason"


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it has to do with that people tend to trust mammals much more than reptiles or other things like stingrays
I'm not sure why this is but I notice this in almost everyone


----------



## TexasCoyote (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I'm quite the Trickster at times. I also enjoy Native American Folklore. Hehe, and I'm pretty much a country boy so it was only natural for me to pick a coyote. I've known people with multiple fursonas so.....I've taken 2 to my liking. The Coyote, is by far the one that applies to me the most; however, it's not quite as was said the 'noble' animal. So, when I was thinking more about myself, I realized that believe it or not a Husky was the better choice.

The Coyote


----------



## furryskibum (Oct 16, 2007)

It just matches my personality the best.  *shrugs*


----------



## Emil (Oct 16, 2007)

Animals like wolves seem to act a good deal like humans, so there is a certain bit of familiarity to them. That could be why these animals are so common. Of course, I'm a wolf just cause I think they are the epitome of awesomeness. But thats just me


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 16, 2007)

You the one who ordered the stingray?

Back on topic: I think it's because a wolf or a cat is something people are familiar with.  It's something they know.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

That is awesome, nice work


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 16, 2007)

From what I think, many of the species such as wolves, dragons, foxes, felines (like tigers and lions), raccoons and huskies are commonly picked as fursonas more because they seem to be the "cooler" species to be instead of the other "unpopular" species, like (in my case) deer, sheep, platypuses, seagulls, pigeons, ducks, insects, reptiles, beavers, pigs, etc.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 16, 2007)

I came up with my fursona before I got emersed into the furry fandom. When I first learned about fursonas, I thought about it for a little while, and came up with the a dragon, cause that's what I felt like on the inside.
Then, when i did get into the fandom more, i thought that I prob would be one of the few dragons, well now I know that dragons are popular.
the guy that made me come out of the closet as a furry was a dragon, and he was talking about other people that had dragon fursonas, so I knew I wouldn't be alone.

As for selecting your fursona, I think a major thing is the fact that most people don't want a fursona they view as weak or ugly. What'd you rather be the predator or the pray?

What amazed me when I did get into the furry fandom was people who had dinosaur fursonas, thought that was kinda out of the ordinary.


----------



## westiebetch (Oct 16, 2007)

I am a dog breed that is small and yappy. WHAT NOW. Whatevs, small dogs >>>> big dogs.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 16, 2007)

I shape-shift from time to time based on my mood, but I really, REALLY, like being a hyena more. Might just get a male one sometime.


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm...I would have to say it's because I really REALLY like werewolves...it's how I even got here in the first place.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 17, 2007)

I made my "fursona" an alien critter, since most of my life, I've felt like a visitor from another planet... and had people treat me like I was, due to my habit of beating a different drum.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 17, 2007)

Hehehe, I shift my fursonas from time to time. Currently, I'm an Ilithid ( Anthro octopus-like creature from D&D ). I also have these other exotic fursonas as well:

- An Arachnid Warrior ( Arachnids from Starship troopers )
-An Arachnid Tanker Bug ( Again, from Starship troopers )

I haven't sketched my arachnid fursonas out yet...so here are some photos to give you an idea of how an Arachnid looks like:





Arachnid Warriors





Tanker Bug ( behind Rico )


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 17, 2007)

I really have more of a "Persona". *Runs away from all the Conformative stuff*

He has a dragon form that he was cursed with, but I found it rather fascinating that with dragons, you can sort of "invent" your own traits, powers, and abilities for them, such as how a dragon that lives a hate-free-life can become a Healing Dragon or how scratching a dragon behind the ear fin makes them start purring.


----------



## Lupinrager (Oct 17, 2007)

I chose a lion for the "hotness factor"
Naturally built, and yet can be soft like a pussy cat, stylish hair, and short muzzle for *ahem*
and I guess it helps that I think cats are cute

when I think about it some more, I think it's cause some of the more mainstream animals are "base templates" that people can have more fun and freedom in designing and making more unique


----------



## MilkHermit (Oct 17, 2007)

Iobo, that's fucking cool. XD I wanna draw one now.

I see this question *all the time* on furry chatboards, and it's always the same answer: the more popular animals are common creatures in our culture and are idolized and/or easy to relate to. Wolves represent nobility, power, feral strength, brotherhood. Foxes have a long folkloric history of being clever, sexy, and intelligent. Dragons are...fucking cool.  It's half wish fulfillment and half wanting to fit in, I think.

My fursona is a numbat though. XD My reasoning? I love marsupials, and plus...I'm a twitchy, weird little thing. With crazy eyes. It works, y'know? :wink:


----------



## Nidonemo (Oct 17, 2007)

My friend calls me Puppy even though my fursona is a fox.

If a fursona is the animalistic side of a person, I would have to seek other people's opinion of myself to find out.

If it is a character from which the creator perceives them self, I am a blue fox. 

If it is more of a spiritual subject, than I must seek the guidance of someone experienced in finding that.

I am not sure what my fursona might be, but for the moment, Nidonemo is my Creative-ego. The one who I express and reflect myself in, within writing and online.


----------



## TheGru (Oct 17, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Hehehe, I shift my fursonas from time to time. Currently, I'm an Ilithid ( Anthro octopus-like creature from D&D ). I also have these other exotic fursonas as well:



I rather like your Ilithid-sona Seratuhl, (mainly because I'm a D&D nerd.) :lol:


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeh, I've always thought wolves were cool in their loner, saddish sort of way. I've been so emo over the years, the wolf thing just grew on me. Even without the emo, wolves kick ass. Although, people have told me irl the I have a "lion's mane of love", lol, I prefer to stick with the wolf.


----------



## Lainenyah (Oct 17, 2007)

I chose a big cat for my "base" because I really a cat lover and typical reasons of personality compatibility, but Squirrel Monkeys are one of the more awesome animals in the animal kingdom which also mesh with other parts of my personality. Plus feet thumbs and a prehensile tails are where it's at =3


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 17, 2007)

I was gonna choose a dragon as a fursona at first (partly because I have been training in Tae Kwon Do for many years and that they're cool 8) ), but then, for some reason, I found more of a connection toward deer, because I find them to be mysterious yet fascinating and majestic creatures that I adore. ^_^ Plus, they sort of match my personality traits, including being quiet, nice and gentle.


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had my fursona before I even knew was the furry fandom was. Ever since I was little, I've always considered myself some kind of canine. I've drawn myself with wolf ears and tails before I knew furry existed, even before I knew anime existed. Well, at first everything was just called a dog. XD Then I discovered wolves, foxes, coyotes, hyenas. So by 3rd/4th grade, I decided I was a wolf, and it's been that way ever since. I never associated  a wolf with a certain personality either. (Hey! I'm a loner, I'm a lone wolf! Wolves are brave, and I'm brave! I'm a wolf!) 

I can't speak for anyone else's choice to be a wolf though. oO; I don't even know why I consider myself one. It's just something that is for me. XD Does that make any sense?


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 19, 2007)

I was wearing cat ears and tails for fucking YEARS before I even heard the word furry.
and before I heard the word anthro, I was drawing myself as a kitty.
I guess it all depends on lots of things. Some base it on what they like, and some base it on personality traits.
Me, I actually made my character have 2 other morphs, because I really couldn't make up my mind. XD


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 19, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Yeh, I've always thought wolves were cool in their loner, saddish sort of way. I've been so emo over the years, the wolf thing just grew on me. Even without the emo, wolves kick ass. Although, people have told me irl the I have a "lion's mane of love", lol, I prefer to stick with the wolf.



was I miss-educated somewhere along the way?
I though wolves were pack animals


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 19, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...; I never really understood the whole lone wolf thing...since a majority of them are social creatures. Lone Wolves are only wolves that left their pack to make a new pack. 

Loners always made me think of Leopards and other big cats.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 19, 2007)

im just your everyday crazy artsy loveable red heady gamer burdy...not single ^v^


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 19, 2007)

I came up with my fursona a long while before I even heard the word 'furry'

back then I was rather obsessed with dragons and a newbie at roleplaying (6th grade), and I honestly didn't believe that that character would evolve into what he is today.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 19, 2007)

<3 i esploded


----------



## Amundoryn (Oct 19, 2007)

-pieces the birdy back together and gnaws on a leg in his hatchling form-


----------



## aristokat (Oct 20, 2007)

i know mine(a liger) cause that's my spirit guardian and every one say's i act like one too with sneaking up on people and pounceing on them.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Oct 20, 2007)

Before I learned about the fandom I've always thought of myself as a dolphin because I was able to have a close encounter with one when I went to Hawaii. Then I stumbled upon an art gallery in SF that featured marine wildlife paintings by Wyland. His art just blew me away and still does. 

But somehow I was drawn to "Balto" XD because I relate to his character since we're both mixes and sort of struggle with our identity. Then my brother finally got a Siberian husky puppay and I bonded with him and saw how my personality is sort of like that of a husky. I soon became more fascinated with wolves (because.....they look similar to huskies and I see them as very majestic and beautiful animals ) and knew I shared some qualities with wolves as well. ^^ 

So I kinda get my inspiration based on past experiences with certain animals and how I relate to them. :3


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 20, 2007)

well like most people i got mine far before i heard the term furry.

For me i've been called wolf for a long time, first got the name because i used to "wolf" down my food. What helped solidify the nick name was when i used to go play paint ball, someone said my taticts resembled a wolf pack attacking prey. Even though i have never seen a pack attack anything.  That and i show similar traits to that of a wolves habits. 

But the thing that made it stick was in one of the biggest fights i got into. Witch i wont go into cuz its really graphic


so it just feels right to me


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 20, 2007)

Familiarity and all the lore we attach to many other animals more than likely.


----------



## pluslei (Jan 2, 2008)

umm i am fairly new.. but mine (which seems very unpopular) =( is a mouse.. and it rightly fits more personality(shy quite nervous)...


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 2, 2008)

If a fursona is the animalistic side of a person, then my friends say lion/dog/or goat

If it is a character from which the creator perceives them self, then I'm a Catterfly catgirl with retractable wings and the ability to transform into certain things.

If it is more of a spiritual subject, then I am a bat.

Which is partly why my character can shapeshift.


----------



## Furrtiv (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, I was into hyaenas way before I found furrydom. In myth and folklore, as well as in mainstream culture, they're pretty unloved, and so was I - long story, parental abuse, etc. They're also bossy, matriarchal and fugly, so in reality, quite like me!:lol:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 2, 2008)

I choose a hyena long before I entered into the furry fray. Bloody Roar 3 is what actually got me considering what I would be if I could shape shift into some anthromorphic animal. After learning a bit of more of the actual animal, I decided that's what had fit best.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 2, 2008)

I choise a fox
dispite my fursona is close and sepperate (rp and my self). 
I think I can blame Jakkal and turnursky for that


----------



## feilen (Jan 2, 2008)

My fursona is a simple black/white housecat simply because I'm obsessed with cats...


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 2, 2008)

The only reason I fall under the big cat/dragon thing is because my character ended up changed by others to such out of their personal preference. I just tweaked things as they came in to make the most sensible result.


----------



## Kipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I chose a damselfly for a couple reasons. I find them to be absolutely beautiful animals and I have a strong affinity for all insectkind. Few people share my sentiment, but that has yet to discourage me.

I think there are many reasons for a particular choice. I'm sure some choose a particular animal just because it turns them on, while others have a more personal/spiritual reason.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its just purley to do with popularity of that creature. Most non furs love dragons cats dogs and other cool and or cute cuddle creatures. So if the vast majority of non furrs and fans of these animals, wouldn't it only make seance for there to be a larger number of people within the fandom who have grown up loving the house pet, or the majestic beasts they read about.


----------



## Alysa Nightfire (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know why so many people  chose those fursonas.

I don't feel I picked what I am.
It sort of developed over time. I was very shy and picked on greatly as a child and a teen and withdrew in to daydreams that settled on my being a humanoid pegasus. I'd day dream of a whole culture and community down to the patterns on their fur and the shades of mane and tail of each being in my daydream world. When I learned of furries and explored the idea cautiously in SL I knew exactly what I was/wanted to be and the moment I had enough lindens I was and I haven't changed since.


----------



## zombowshep (Jan 2, 2008)

im a german shepherd / half wolf and lycan i want to stand out from the normal fursonas


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jan 2, 2008)

A gray squirrel.  Figured it matched my personality the best and I find them fascinating.


----------



## fireorca62 (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm a whale because i have a craving for fish.

more specifically, i'm a fireorca because i love fish, love the desert, and find fire fasinating (but i'm responsible with the fire)


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 13, 2008)

Wolf cus .. well, for one they look and the moon and cry their hearts out.. just singing out their hearts into the lonely night sky

and I can be such an emo bastard. 

Plus, dogs are man's best friend. The bias right there.


----------



## quill (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm neither strictly feline, nor canine, so I headed for in-between: vulpine. Throw in a little something exotic, say, oh, a genet, and there's me 

My latest revolution has been a tree-anthro though... I may veer toward that one cause I love trees...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't choose my "fursona"... it chose me!
Read my F.A. journal to find out...


----------



## Dekafox (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't directly choose mine either, it just sort of happened.  I wrote a looooong journal entry recently pondering on all of that actually, but the tl;dr of it is I started a fox because of a Palladium character, I think, and it just sort of stuck with me, and gradually refined and changed over time into my current foxdragon.  I never really sat down at any time and said "I think I'll be a fox!" or whatever, or have anyone or anything tell me that I should be one... I just was.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 13, 2008)

Uhm.
After my B& from y!gallery. I came here; and I like fitting in 8D So I drew a retarded looking white cat with spots. Evolved into a kandy (pandacat).

So yeah. Stuck ever since then. Lol


----------



## drink (Mar 13, 2008)

I chose a hybrid, not a liger or anything impressive, but a Cabbit. housecat x rabbit. I grew up with cats all my life and I feel a really deep connection to them, they've always been as close as family to me, and seem to care for me as much as I care for them. I chose a rabbit as well partially because one of my most beloved cats we always call 'bunny' because she looks and runs like one. But also because I just feel kind of rabbity alot of the time. My fursona 'changes' sometimes, leaning closer to rabbit, and sometimes closer to cat, but its always both. 

I thought if I ever actually _changed_ it, I'd be a mouse or rat, probably a rat. Or maybe a bat. I never even considerd being anything like a tiger or dragon o.o and CERTAINLY not a cainine, of any sort!

P.S: Ilithids are completly hot beyond hotness and I love them to death :3


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 13, 2008)

I've always been called a fox. A Kit Fox actually. Since I was young, I've had a foxish personality since I was young. My totem is a fox. Therefore, my fursona is a direct portrait of my personality. The clothes my fursona wears, are the same clothes I wear. The only thing that is not real in terms of representation is his weapon. That is more of a dream that I'm trying to bring into reality.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 13, 2008)

I picked a snake cause my personality fit it like a glove, but it seems to vary a bit every now and then. So I decided to stick with a shapeshifter. Happy?


----------



## Estidel (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm a ferret simply because I like them and they match up with my personality well. Foxes, wolves, etc. are generally associated with qualities that those in the furry fandom find appealing, leading to a great deal of popularity.


----------



## Arbiter (Mar 14, 2008)

im a kangaroo/dog hybrid...

Height: 5'7
Weight: 145 lbs
Tail Length: 2 ft
Species: Dog/Kangaroo
Scale/Skin/Fur Color: Yellow with white chest, tip of tail is red
Fur Style: Silky, well groomed
Muscle Tone: Athletic
Eye Color: Green
Ear Style: Dog/bunnyish
Personality: nice, caring, hyper, outgoing, gets along great with people, horny a lot, kinda perverted
Misc: Sits akwardly, has a sweet tooth
Clothing/Accessories/Make-up: Wears thongs and stipper like stockings underneath normal jeans. Also wears a white T-shirt with a rainbow on it, green lipstick and Black/white VANS shoes. Has a dimaond stud earring in his left ear
Nose Color: Red
Sexuality:Gay


----------



## Arbiter (Mar 14, 2008)

im a kangaroo/dog hybrid...

Height: 5'7
Weight: 145 lbs
Tail Length: 2 ft
Species: Dog/Kangaroo
Scale/Skin/Fur Color: Yellow with white chest, tip of tail is red
Fur Style: Silky, well groomed
Muscle Tone: Athletic
Eye Color: Green
Ear Style: Dog/bunnyish
Personality: nice, caring, hyper, outgoing, gets along great with people, horny a lot, kinda perverted
Misc: Sits akwardly, has a sweet tooth
Clothing/Accessories/Make-up: Wears thongs and stipper like stockings underneath normal jeans. Also wears a white T-shirt with a rainbow on it, green lipstick and Black/white VANS shoes. Has a dimaond stud earring in his left ear
Nose Color: Red
Sexuality:Gay


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm a rat. And since I use "I" as an interchangable...thing...with "my main character", that would mean that my "fursona" is a rat. A black rat, to be precise. Why? Because I've seen more brown ones than black, of course.


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 14, 2008)

quill said:
			
		

> I'm neither strictly feline, nor canine, so I headed for in-between: vulpine. Throw in a little something exotic, say, oh, a genet, and there's me



My reasons for choosing a Genet were quite similar, only i added, "It had to be something that i have seen in real life." 

So, i remembered the Genet that my friend got a while ago, thus remembering that it was extremly efficient at killing a ferret, so i was hooked.

But, i feel somewhat hypocritical because it was the only time i ever have seen a live genet. They had to get rid of it for the reason that was already mentioned.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, cats and dogs are the animals human beings have always revered, so why would we change now?  Obviously, for a lot of people (or maybe for everyone; I don't know), it's just a matter of aesthetics.  No one wants to have a crawdad fursona because no one thinks crawdads are all that attractive, physically.
I try to branch out a little more in some of my artwork (for instance, I think goat anthros are wicked cool), but honestly, I just prefer the fox.  I've had several dreams where I was a fox, most of them before I came to know the fandom, so that's what I went with to start with.  I'm not unhappy with my choice, even knowing that it's the most popular and abused animal on the internet.  But anyway, I think it's the color scheme; something about black with white with orange is just plain sexy.

Dude... I think I need to draw a crawdad anthro now.


----------



## drink (Mar 14, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> Well, cats and dogs are the animals human beings have always revered, so why would we change now?  Obviously, for a lot of people (or maybe for everyone; I don't know), it's just a matter of aesthetics.  No one wants to have a crawdad fursona because no one thinks crawdads are all that attractive, physically.
> I try to branch out a little more in some of my artwork (for instance, I think goat anthros are wicked cool), but honestly, I just prefer the fox.  I've had several dreams where I was a fox, most of them before I came to know the fandom, so that's what I went with to start with.  I'm not unhappy with my choice, even knowing that it's the most popular and abused animal on the internet.  But anyway, I think it's the color scheme; something about black with white with orange is just plain sexy.
> 
> Dude... I think I need to draw a crawdad anthro now.




I love goats, I think they're wonderful, and might be one if I wasnt so attached to being a cabbit. I also think a crawdad would be great, please DO draw one (then post it here)


----------



## drink (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, on the topic of fursonas, my has actually recently changed. More dour I guess, but still the same creature, heres the comparison...

*Old*
[align=left]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/align]

*New*





Does anyone else ever have a change?


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Mar 14, 2008)

My fursona's a mooglecat cause I just love cats x3
I accually don't even know a species for her cat form but i'll find out one soon. Though she isn't a big cat.

OLD
[attachment=2684]

NEW (only cat form revamp)
[attachment=2685] (she looks older, no?)


----------



## drink (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, alittle. So maybe she could be Burmese, they're about the right color and everything

*Burmese Cat:*





Hows that?


----------

